# BMNQ 2013-Current: Naval Reserve



## Saltyted

I am very interested in joining my local naval reserve unit but have some questions regarding the training. After reading several other posts on here what I have gathered is that the BMQ for navy is the 13 week long BMQ at St. Jean. I have also heard several conflicting points as to how long it is and where it is conducted, some stating St. Jean and others stating Shearwater or Borden aswell as it being from 30 days long, seven weeks long, only on weekends and ten weeks long. If anyone on these forums can enlighten me it would be of great help!


----------



## kratz

Ref: http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/107416/post-1176797.html#msg1176797

At the reference above, if you follow the comments at reply # 6 and after, you will have current answers:



> ref: R 051921Z OCT 12 CFFSQ 0084
> 
> Last week the message went out that BMQ and NETP for NavRes will be merged into BMNQ with two phases. A DL/DT portion during the school / training year at the NRDs and then an in-house phase at CFFS(Q) Jun-Aug 2013 summer. The pilot course will start in the fall of 2012.



1993-1995 BMQ was at St Jean
1995-2011 BMQ was at NRTD Borden (closed)
2012 BMQ was tested at Shearwater NS
2013 BMQ is planned to be at CFFS(Q)

NavRes BMQ is full-time, 10 weeks long with a requirement to pass the pre-course DL training at the NRDs.


----------



## Tralax

Someone correct me if I'm wrong here but I think dependant on what trade you go into you may be trained at a local reserve unit or you may still have to go to a occupational specific base to be trained.


----------



## kratz

Occupational training is conducted at the appropriate school.
ie: Hard Sea trades CFNOS or support trades at CFLTC

Training at the NRDs consists of individual and team refresher training.


----------



## ZeroDark30

Tralax said:
			
		

> Someone correct me if I'm wrong here but I think dependant on what trade you go into you may be trained at a local reserve unit or you may still have to go to a occupational specific base to be trained.



I've heard from a recruiter here in BC, that BMQ for navy reserve depends on your trade. 
Example- cook for navy reserve the BMQ is done in Borden, Ont.
Bosn or Naval Combat- BMQ is done in St.Jean , Qc.
MARS Officer- BMQ is done in Esquimalt, BC ?

BMQ is 9 weeks for navy reserve (at least by the recruiter)?
On the bords the weeks are different
and online 
(http://ca.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20130205180726AAX2B4r)

Not sure how accurate this info is because most posts on here give different info.
Then again I guess BMQ times depends which province you live in? 
I guess if you live in Ontario or Quebec, BMQ for the reserve is shorter because you live in the province?

maybe I'm just lost in translation.

If anybody would like to shed more light or post any feedback that would be great.
Again i'm just comparing the info relayed to me and the info on the boards here.
I also live in BC (Vancouver Island) 

cheers


----------



## kratz

Reading and Listening comprehension are useful tools, vice selective "hearing" and random questions "to hear one's voice".


As posted, linked and supported earlier through this and other threads:
accurate, current and useful NavRes training standards from BMQ through 
trades training, in-unit training and regenerative training have all been Q&A.

When an individual posts:
-  I heard,
- I think,
- Correct me if I am wrong.

You are posting and reposting wrong information. If you are confused, why are you reposting the same bloody question?

Then you get mad for negative MilPoints?
Refer to the start of this post, own your own posts.
Comprehension and assimilating information is key here.

Asking a question that has been answered earns negative points.

If you think some negative cyber points are bullying? 
Please invite me to your BMQ course, the day you feel bullied  by your staff.
I don't need TD, it'll be worth the trip.


----------



## ZeroDark30

you mad bro?

Thanks for trying to clear things up with my post!


i posted only to clarify the info i got !!! thats why i was posting!!
i already inboxed you about the whole matter!

if you want to go public about it that's your business!

dont get me wrong , i understand where you are coming from, and i did read what everyone posted!  but YOU just decided to TROLL me.

I'm not looking for an apology or anything!
Your approach to the whole situation is childish! you could've easily just posted something constructive!
i never ever stated that my info is correct...its from the words out of the recruiters mouth which is different than what you and everyone else has been posting on here!

stay classy my man!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Zerodark30.................stop.
That is all.
Bruce
Staff


----------



## fruitflavor

Before deciding to pursue ROTP route I visited navy recruiter at HMCS York.
He was very informative and told me that once I've been enrolled then I would start coming to their weekly and once a month weekend regular meeting, where they will start preparing us for BMQ, and get paid for it. He said that the BMQ is full time over the summer and will start end of may and go until late or mid aug, coinciding with university schedule. 
For where it is, I honestly don't remember but he said it was on one of the coasts, but think east. 
Also for NCM I was told that it would talke about 3 or 4 years of summer to be fully trained.


----------



## CAF Military Police

Hey everyone,

I am off to Valcartier, Quebec for BMNQ in June. Ive read through the tips for the standard BMQ, however I was wondering If anyone has any BMNQ specific tips I should know before I take off.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## dangerboy

CAF Military Police said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am off to Valcartier, Quebec for BMNQ in June. Ive read through the tips for the standard BMQ, however I was wondering If anyone has any BMNQ specific tips I should know before I take off.
> 
> Thanks in advance,



Have a look at this thread https://army.ca/forums/threads/34712.0.  It should answer any questions you have plus those you have not thought of yet.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

What the heck is BMNQ?


----------



## AgentSmith

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> What the heck is BMNQ?



I'm guessing Basic Military Naval (navy?) Qualification?


----------



## JoeDos

Stacked said:
			
		

> Must mean NETP.....



Did a little bit of google searching he did mean BMNQ, the google result came to army.ca (OP use the search feature next time) It's a mix between Basic Training and NETP (according to the site).


----------



## George Wallace

MP on BMQ and NETP.....???    Odd.


----------



## JoeDos

George Wallace said:
			
		

> MP on BMQ and NETP.....???    Odd.


Thought the same thing, but isn't MP a Tri-Force? Or does that just mean they serve all of the forces at one time?


----------



## CAF Military Police

BMNQ is BMQ and NETP combined. Shortened to 9 weeks in field, and a lot of training at home unit. I take it noone has done it yet? Alright guess ill have to report back on how it went.


----------



## JesseWZ

George Wallace said:
			
		

> MP on BMQ and NETP.....???    Odd.



My sentiments exactly... 

A res MP may correct me on this, but I have only ever run into army Res MPs at the res platoons...


----------



## harryman20

Hello everyone, BMNQ (Basic Military Naval Qualification), this means that it is strictly just Navy personnel there. There are only Leading Seamen, Master, PO's, Chief's and Officers. The course is strictly Navy. IN the course there is navy specific training, for example, firefighting training on board a ship. They also do not have the rucksack march in the BMNQ.


----------



## garb811

There are no MP in the Naval Reserve.  What am I missing here...how did MP enter this mix?


----------



## George Wallace

garb811 said:
			
		

> There are no MP in the Naval Reserve.  What am I missing here...how did MP enter this mix?



When the OP originally posted this question, (s)he was using the screen name of "CAF Military Police".   On 5 May 2014, they changed their name to "CAF Navy RES".


----------



## garb811

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Pres Stoker

See you there! I'm on the same course Mod 009.


----------



## Newguy1

Hey, just wondering if anyone knows how the current Navy Reserve training is scheduled? Is BMNQ still 13 weeks in the summer?


----------



## Coastalchaos

Starts with dl/dt at the home unit followed by 9 weeks at valcartier in the summer.


----------



## Naval Reservist

Guide to BMNQ (Basic Military Naval Qualification)

​Good day,

As a recent graduate of BMNQ I thought I would create this guide in an effort to assist those preparing for BMNQ at CFB Valcartier. The reason I feel there is a need to post this because of the huge difference between BMQ and BMNQ.  Without further ado I will get down to it.

DISCLAIMER: Every basic training, platoon, section, ect. has different rules and expectations. I am posting based solely on my experiance of BMNQ and your experiance may be different.
*
How BMNQ starts:*

Your first steps of BMNQ are actually at your home unit. You will receive at least 15 days (I believe) or training at your home unit before going to BMNQ. This will include your first aid, as each unit is different I suggest you speak with the person in charge of training you to learn more.
Part of your home unit training will include online learning where you will need to study a variety of educational materials and complete several PC’s and EC’s (Performance checks and Evaluation checks). Once again it is best to speak to your home unit about your online learning.

*Once you get to CFB Valcartier (Valcatraz) and Camp Vimy:*

This is where it begins to be very different from BMQ! Your entire basic training will be conducted out of MOB Tents. This means that you will always be sleeping in a tent, on a cot, in a sleeping bag. So I will begin here with tips as per your accommodations:

·         More or less the average people per tent was 8
·         The tent is on a concrete platform and there are about 2-4 electrical outlets in each tent
·         Tents are separated into guys and girl tents
·         You sleep on a general army cot, one inflatable camping mattress, one sleeping bag and cover
·         You will store your ENTIRE kit in a lockable Barrack Box (Pelican Case)
·         Showers, washrooms, and laundry are in a separate building
o   1 shower stall per platoon, 6 shower heads; get comfortable with your platoon
o   Ladies; you will share 1 shower stall between 4 platoons you will less space than the guys
o   3 toilets per platoon; 3 urinals per platoon
o   2 washing machines, 2 drying machines per platoon

·         Meals are at the galley, it is a 1-2km march away
·         The food here was really good, but unhealthy
·         Each platoon has a “classroom”
o   This is where you will form up everyday
o   You will spend almost your entire first 4 weeks here
o   The classroom is a roofed pavilion with curtains and a projector
o   You will sit on a wooden bench (like a sports bench at a basketball game)
o   You will share a wooden table with 2-3 people
o   Just like BMQ you will have death by PowerPoint here, not to mention those wooden benches will kill your back (PT was a godsend not a punishment)


That’s all I can think of for accommodations so, I will move onto Physical Training (PT):

We had about 2 pure PT sessions per week.
o   The PT session was very cardiovascular based workouts
o   Expect a lot of running; prepare for about 2-5km runs
o   Circuit Training with body weight
o   Work on your push ups about 25 military style

We also had 2-4 sessions where we were taught by PSP
o   More strength based sessions
o   Work on your squats and arm strength

Punishment PT will be the core of your PT
o   Push ups (buddy push ups, holding push ups, human centipede push ups, ect.)
o   Sit ups (Team sit ups, weighted sit ups, ect.) 
o   Planks (Side plank, front plank, ect.)
o   Wall sits (Arms extended, with weapon, singing, ect.)
o   Running
o   Whatever cruel thing they could think of
I can’t go too in depth about the in-class learning but I will touch lightly on topics you will cover:

·         Weapon Theory (C7 and Sig Sauer P225)
·         First Aid
·         CBRN Procedures
·         CAF Drill and Ceremony 
·         CAF Safety and Security Policies
·         History of the CAF and RCN
·         Sea Survival
·         Fall protection, Man Aloft
·         CAF, RCN, Traditions and Values
·         Shipboard operations
·         Conducting naval and joint operations
·         Legislative framework
·         Personal Awareness and resources
What most questions are about Infamous INSPECTIONS:

DISCLAIMER: inspections are run by the platoon commander therefore every platoon is different and I am giving these tips based on my experience!


Inspections will take place in your MOB Tent
Much easier than BMQ inspections
Everything you need for your inspection will be given to you besides your underwear get 4 pairs of plain white tighty whities to make it easier on yourself
Your personal kit (toothbrush, soap, razor, ECT.) will NOT be inspected. So do not waste money buying a “inspections kit”
Things we got nailed for most:
o   Threads on uniform (Irish pennants), BURN THEM WITH FIRE
o   Dirt and grass on your cot (underneath sleeping bag and mattress)
o   Do not leave a broom in your personal tent, it goes back to the common tent
o   Do not move during inspection
o   Make sure your buttons are done up on all kit
o   Make sure your pants are bloused properly
o   Dirt on boots is a bitch dust them off with a Swiffer and cloth every morning
o   Starch is both your best friend and worst enemy, use it wisely
o   Make sure everything on your cot is lined up
o   Don’t get inspectors rank wrong

Make sure your drill is spot on
Do not burn your uniform like a gomer pyle
Check for lint on your beret
Blacken your sea boots in the AM
Everyone is good at something, find that and work together by doing only what your best at
Be loud when reporting “Ordinary Seaman, (Last Name), (Last 3 digits service #), Trade, (MOSID), awaiting your inspection (inspectors rank)!”
The dust from the tent will get EVERYWHERE
You get doubles of everything you use for inspection, keep one “inspection set” and one “work set”
Things to bring to assist with inspection:
o   Hand broom and dust pan
o   Swiffer duster
o   White kitchen garbage bag to keep dirt off your boots
o   Q-tips for cleaning weapons
o   A hard brush for muddy boots
o   Toothbrush for weapon
o   Toothbrush for boots


The rest I have is just basic tips to use throughout (some may have been taken from another thread):


·         Use your ears 2x more than your mouth
·         Try your best in everything
·         No matter what you will be yelled at don’t be a baby about it
·         If you can, be the ghost
·         If you think you know something, keep your mouth shut
·         Have a sense of humour about the whole thing
·         Don’t talk shit about your platoon mates you’re in it together
·         TEAMWORK IS KEY
·         The course isn’t over until you are home, we had someone kicked off course during grad parade for being an idiot
·         Meet your timings
·         Always check your uniform for buttons, threads, ECT.
·         Always check your buddies uniform
·         Triple check everything
·         Nothing in this is personal
·         If you are on time, your actually 5 minutes late
·         Wear one set of combats and wash it at night, keep one for inspection
·         Sew your name on everything, label everything
·         Learn from other peoples mistakes
·         Don’t show off
·         Shave at night and carry a razor head during the day just in case
·         RELAX
·         Sickness is passed around very easily. Do your best to keep healthy.
·         This is a hard one but it caused A LOT of problems for our platoon! You will be tired, dirty, stressed, annoyed, pent up, horny and if you finally get weekend leave all you want to do is fuck the first thing you see. Do your best not to sleep with people from your platoon! It only caused problems for us, A LOT of problems. Save it for the other platoons.
 
Well that’s all I got for right now, I will add more if I remember any good tips. If you have any questions I didn’t answer here feel free to ask and I will do my best to answer. If you don’t want to post it publically just send me a private message and I will be happy to give you an honest answer. 
Side note: I will be gone from Sunday, February 22nd until March 8th.  I will respond to any questions after that!


----------



## JoeDos

Just wanted to get a thread going to see whom is doing Basic Military Naval Qualification, in Valcartier, Quebec starting June 20th!


----------



## jaysfan17

It's not for sure yet, but I'm shooting for June 20th. I have to get all my online learning done first and I'm told it takes a long time.


----------



## JoeDos

luttrellfan said:
			
		

> It's not for sure yet, but I'm shooting for June 20th. I have to get all my online learning done first and I'm told it takes a long time.



Sorry about the late reply, I was given the FOR SURE date, but I need to get all my DL done first, DT is almost complete, I was just able to access DL yesterday, and have been on a mini grind... I hope to get it all done by the middle of May... Still waiting on my Uniform though haha.


----------



## Murdock

Ideally I would like to make this course as well. However, even if my medical is processed in time, I may not be left with enough time to complete the online courses now?


----------



## JoeDos

Murdock said:
			
		

> Ideally I would like to make this course as well. However, even if my medical is processed in time, I may not be left with enough time to complete the online courses now?



Hate to break it to you, but the likely hood of you getting on course this summer is pretty slim. DL and DT take a decent chunk of time and I am just barely making it.


----------



## Murdock

That's OK. Thanks for the information, I appreciate it. Best of luck to you and everyone else.


----------



## jaysfan17

Murdock said:
			
		

> Ideally I would like to make this course as well. However, even if my medical is processed in time, I may not be left with enough time to complete the online courses now?



Hopefully you can get in. I spoke to one of the reservists at my unit and she said it took her 2 and a half days to complete her online learning. So, if you can get in, just grind away at it.



			
				AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> Sorry about the late reply, I was given the FOR SURE date, but I need to get all my DL done first, DT is almost complete, I was just able to access DL yesterday, and have been on a mini grind... I hope to get it all done by the middle of May... Still waiting on my Uniform though haha.



No pun intended, but I'm literally in the same boat as you. I just got set up with my DL a day or two ago and I'm thinking of going in to the unit during the week, on my own time, to start and finish it. Also, I don't receive my uniform until Friday.


----------



## JoeDos

luttrellfan said:
			
		

> Hopefully you can get in. I spoke to one of the reservists at my unit and she said it took her 2 and a half days to complete her online learning. So, if you can get in, just grind away at it.
> 
> No pun intended, but I'm literally in the same boat as you. I just got set up with my DL a day or two ago and I'm thinking of going in to the unit during the week, on my own time, to start and finish it. Also, I don't receive my uniform until Friday.



Haha the pun is fantastic, you can do DL at home, that's what I have been doing (up to the point I am stuck at  :-\). I get all my kit on the 26th, so I am super excited for that, but for my DL I cannot even dive into the main module as it is still saying I have to complete my learning contract, which I did at my unit.. I completed all the prerequisites even the learning contract is reading as "successful" but apparently I can't move forward until someone who handles DLN receives the Learning contract from my unit and approves me to continue on. I was hoping to get through a good chunk of it on my days off, but it isn't looking like it will be happening for a little bit.


----------



## jaysfan17

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> Haha the pun is fantastic, you can do DL at home, that's what I have been doing (up to the point I am stuck at  :-\). I get all my kit on the 26th, so I am super excited for that, but for my DL I cannot even dive into the main module as it is still saying I have to complete my learning contract, which I did at my unit.. I completed all the prerequisites even the learning contract is reading as "successful" but apparently I can't move forward until someone who handles DLN receives the Learning contract from my unit and approves me to continue on. I was hoping to get through a good chunk of it on my days off, but it isn't looking like it will be happening for a little bit.



Did you finish all of your online learning?


----------



## JoeDos

luttrellfan said:
			
		

> Did you finish all of your online learning?



Man I really have to stay up to date on this, my Distance Learning is complete besides the tests, which I am doing next Thursday. My DT is almost done, like another two or three training nights, and I "SHOULD" be done. I still need to do my first aid, I was told that I will be likely doing it the 11th and 12th of June, cutting it REALLY REALLY close... But I hope to get it done.


----------



## JoeDos

Well hopefully I don't get in trouble for bumping this, I have received my loading message for BMNQ 20 June, just curious if anyone else will be joining me for 20 June?


----------



## jaysfan17

My flight leaves on Sunday. I'll be meeting one of my buddies down in Toronto and then were heading to Valcartier. What about you?


----------



## JoeDos

luttrellfan said:
			
		

> My flight leaves on Sunday. I'll be meeting one of my buddies down in Toronto and then were heading to Valcartier. What about you?



My flight leaves Sunday as well, I leave To Toronto at 0630hrs and arrive in Toronto around 1400hrs, and leave to Quebec at like 1545hrs


----------



## Eric Wang

I applied to the reserves and I have been told bmq will be in Quebec next summer (not in Saint Jean) what are the differences between the reserve bmq and the regular one?


----------



## Monsoon

Eric16 said:
			
		

> I applied to the reserves and I have been told bmq will be in Quebec next summer (not in Saint Jean) what are the differences between the reserve bmq and the regular one?


Bearing in mind that you seem to be talking about NAVRES BMQ (not CA Res): the course is actually called BMNQ and it combines the training syllabuses for two separate Reg F courses into a single course (in the Reg F the courses are BMQ and NETP). The QSP (training deliverables) for BMQ/NETP are the same as for BMNQ, but the delivery time is condensed by delivering more instructional periods per week (longer days and parts of the weekends) and shifting some of the instruction into unit-based distance learning and distance training phases.


----------



## mariomike

Eric16 said:
			
		

> what are the differences between the reserve bmq and the regular one?



For reference, perhaps,

Is the reserve bmq different from the regular force one

will be merged with,

Reserve BMQ vs Reg Force BMQ  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/114293.0

Reserve BMQ compared to Regular force BMQ  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/97693.0

As a Naval Reservist, see also,

Naval Reserve BMQ  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/109833.0

A Guide to BMNQ (Basic Military Naval Qualification)
https://army.ca/forums/threads/114955.0

Navy Reserve BMNQ  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/122603.0

(NAVRES) BMNQ 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/122603.0

BMNQ
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+navres+bmq&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=7BnpV5CsJKOC8QeklYzIDA&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+bmnq


----------



## Eric Wang

hamiltongs said:
			
		

> Bearing in mind that you seem to be talking about NAVRES BMQ (not CA Res): the course is actually called BMNQ and it combines the training syllabuses for two separate Reg F courses into a single course (in the Reg F the courses are BMQ and NETP). The QSP (training deliverables) for BMQ/NETP are the same as for BMNQ, but the delivery time is condensed by delivering more instructional periods per week (longer days and parts of the weekends) and shifting some of the instruction into unit-based distance learning and distance training phases.



What is Pre course DL training at NRDS


----------



## kratz

Eric16, 

It's great that you are interested in knowing more about your training. The military uses a lot of acronyms and it best to learn to search for answers or ask questions early.  

- The pre-BMNQ DL (Distance Learning) training at your home unit, one of our NRDs (Naval Reserve Divisions). 

- As hamiltongs mentioned in reply # 1, the pre-course DL material are subjects you are required to pass at your home unit
in order to be loaded onto your BMNQ next summer. The need for the DL training is to be able to fit both courses he mentioned into the summer training schedule.


----------



## Eric Wang

kratz said:
			
		

> Eric16,
> 
> It's great that you are interested in knowing more about your training. The military uses a lot of acronyms and it best to learn to search for answers or ask questions early.
> 
> - The pre-BMNQ DL (Distance Learning) training at your home unit, one of our NRDs (Naval Reserve Divisions).
> 
> - As hamiltongs mentioned in reply # 1, the pre-course DL material are subjects you are required to pass at your home unit
> in order to be loaded onto your BMNQ next summer. The need for the DL training is to be able to fit both courses he mentioned into the summer training schedule



Hi, thank you for the answer, I wasn't told by the recruiting center (hmcs discovery) to complete this pre course. What do I need to do in this pre course before I go to Quebec for basic


----------



## kratz

My first answer is to stop posting here, go to your NRD and attend training.

Instead, if you will allow me to hold your hand...
despite the fact that hamiltongs and mariomike already posted 
answers to your question:

The DL includes such topics (example):
- Rank recognition
- Uniform standards (not issued at the NRD)
- OH&S standards
- First Aid

The list is not exact and due to the change to meet the needs of the RCN.
This is an example of what you will be expected to do when you start off.

You will need to pass your DL before being allowed to attend BMNQ. 
Don't sweat the small stuff, do your work and you will move along to the next stage.


----------



## Lumber

Eric16 said:
			
		

> Hi, thank you for the answer, I wasn't told by the recruiting center (hmcs discovery) to complete this pre course. What do I need to do in this pre course before I go to Quebec for basic



The DL takes place AT YOUR UNIT, after you've enrolled. So you need to talk to your unit (HMCS DISCOVERY), finish your application, get enrolled, and then they will take care of you. They know they need to get you ready for BMNQ next summer, so their Training Department will have a training plan in place to get your DL completed in time. Don't sweat it.


----------



## unmaxdemax

Hey guys,

I've just applied in the RCN for reserve - Logistic officer.

I have a job where I am committed every year till mid-july. Other than that, I am pretty flexible. After July 15th, I am fully available till the beginning of september.

While I can do the summer training on may-june-july the first year, I might no be available to skip work before July 15th the next few years - do you see that as a problem ?

thanks for your answers!


----------



## ModlrMike

Well...

Your first summer will most likely consist of basic training. Given that you're free the first year, that should pose no problem.

Your second and third summers will be taken up with two months (or more) of training each year, usually spanning June and July.

If you can't be free for June and July, you're going to be limited on your ability to take training.


----------



## unmaxdemax

Hey,

I'm in the process of applying in the Navy Reserve for a NCM trade. The recruiter told me BMQ would be 3 weeks in the summer in Valcartier. I am a bit confused, from what I'm reading on the forum, it seems BMQ is usually 12 weeks ?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Monsoon

unmaxdemax said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> I'm in the process of applying in the Navy Reserve for a NCM trade. The recruiter told me BMQ would be 3 weeks in the summer in Valcartier. I am a bit confused, from what I'm reading on the forum, it seems BMQ is usually 12 weeks ?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


The delivery format of NAVRES BMNQ is being changed this year. While the course consists of the same syllabus as before, it will be delivered in three phases: phases one and three will be delivered at the units as DL/DT, and phase two (the field and firefighting/damage control bits) will be done over three weeks at Valcartier. The massive upsurge in recruitment this year has made this necessary due to limited space at the training facilities.


----------



## unmaxdemax

Thanks for your reply ! May I ask what DL/DT mean ? Also, do you think it is a permanent change or just a temporary change ?

I'm taking my CFAT in two weeks. If i pass, I guess it will be too late for this summer's BMQ and will have to wait another year.


----------



## Stoker

unmaxdemax said:
			
		

> Thanks for your reply ! May I ask what DL/DT mean ? Also, do you think it is a permanent change or just a temporary change ?
> 
> I'm taking my CFAT in two weeks. If i pass, I guess it will be too late for this summer's BMQ and will have to wait another year.



This is the permanent way of conducting basic from now on and still equivalent to whats the regular force gets.


----------



## unmaxdemax

Thank you ! 3 week, that's quick. What does DT/DL mean ?


----------



## Stoker

unmaxdemax said:
			
		

> Thank you ! 3 week, that's quick. What does DT/DL mean ?



DL- Distance learning on a computer on the internet.

DT- Directed training in unit with instructors.


----------



## RocketRichard

Perhaps this is something we should look at for Army PRes BMQ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unmaxdemax

Sorry, i am new to this. If i understand well, for a Navy reservist, there are 3 training phases:
- phase 1 : basic military qualification - Navy
- phase 2 : bmqL
- phase 3 : occupational training

Only phase 2 would be trained in Valcartier. Phase 1 and phase 3 on base. Does that mean you have to go away for only one summer?

I thought that originally it would take 3 summers to be trained. Also, phase 2 only takes 3 weeks? If i am enrolled in june, does it mean i would have to wait till next summer for phase 2? The unit i've applied to has a parade night once a week plus training one saturday a month. Does not seem that much to complete all phases.


----------



## kratz

unmaxdemax said:
			
		

> Sorry, i am new to this. If i understand well, for a Navy reservist, there are 3 training phases:
> - phase 1 : BMNQ - Required DL / DT pre-base training at your NRD.
> - phase 2 : BMNQ training - on base, in Valcartier.
> - phase 3 : BMNQ - Required DL / DT post-base training at your NRD.
> _You only graduate BMNQ after successfully completing all three phases. Normally, in one summer._


----------



## kratz

Based on the Op's comments....He needs to engage his NRD CoC and the Canadian Forces Liaison Council (CFLC). I have seen employers successfully accommodate sailors due to the ability of all stakeholders willing to work together on leave / training, pay issues.


----------



## mariomike

unmaxdemax said:
			
		

> I've just applied in the RCN for reserve - Logistic officer.



If it makes any difference to the discussion,



			
				unmaxdemax said:
			
		

> I'm in the process of applying in the Navy Reserve for a NCM trade.


----------



## unmaxdemax

I did apply online. Chose Logistics Officer at first. Then I picked up NCM trades when visiting the local regiment.


----------



## da1root

Just to let you know you can either apply as an officer or an NCM, you cannot apply as both.  Just to manage your expectations...


----------



## unmaxdemax

Yes, I know. I could pick Logistics Officer but was told there were not too many opportunities, so I chose NCM trades instead.


----------



## Snowfie_b

Sorry if there's a thread for this elsewhere, I haven't been able to find any information on this elsewhere. Happy for a referral though. 

I recently enrolled in the naval reserves as a marine technician but I'm a student and all the summer slots for BMQ are full. Consequently, I'll be working on the reserve base for a year before taking BMQ, and two years before taking my occupational training. I'm curious how much this will impact what I'm doing on base. Obviously there will be a lot I simply can't do due to lack of training, but will I be able to start any sort of work as a marine technician in the next two years or will I be doing grunt work for the foreseeable future?


----------



## Whatami Gettinginto

agrovue said:
			
		

> I am Navy (Reserve)


Same here but barely into BMOQ MOD 2. Bumping this thread as well.


----------



## ontheedge

Whatami Gettinginto - are you able to give a broad overview of some of the stuff you covered in BMOQ Mod 1?  I understand there's been some changes lately and I'm interesting in what is currently covered.

Also interested in hearing from current freshly minted Logistics officers/sergeants on what their full time or reserve work is like.

TIA


----------



## Whatami Gettinginto

ontheedge said:
			
		

> broad overview of some of the stuff you covered in BMOQ Mod 1?


Wish I could but I'm currently doing MOD 2 before MOD 1. Some NCdts have completed MOD 3 before MODs 2 & 1. MOD 1 is done online. 

I am really enjoying the whole thing but eager to get into the LogO specific coursework. That's where I'll excel from previous work experience. Walk before you run though. On that note, sooo much running in PT right now.


----------



## ontheedge

Whatami Gettinginto said:
			
		

> Wish I could but I'm currently doing MOD 2 before MOD 1. Some NCdts have completed MOD 3 before MODs 2 & 1. MOD 1 is done online.
> 
> I am really enjoying the whole thing but eager to get into the LogO specific coursework. That's where I'll excel from previous work experience. Walk before you run though. On that note, sooo much running in PT right now.



Can you share what you are learning about?  are there resources we can read from to prepare for all this stuff?  I have been reading some doctrinal stuff but would love to get samples of what's covered in the Mod courses.


----------



## Whatami Gettinginto

We don't have a manual. Much of what we are covering with Policies and Procedures is very basic in nature. Really learning all of the NCM and Officer Rank symbols and names would be a good step ahead. Speaking of steps, knowing the basic commands for Drill would be a good idea but don't start actually doing it on your own forming bad habits. 

Still early days myself.


----------



## ontheedge

Wow thank!!  I found this. Crazy... I just thought there was one drill .., Ie. MARCH

www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhh-dhp/pub/ins-201/dhh_manual_drill_cermonial_chap-1.pdf


----------



## kratz

Stop stressing yourself out. 

Relax and Chill out!

Yes. The drill manual, the JAG site and CAF documents are online.
It's great you are interested enough to search that much, but now you're
going too far, "without context or training".

Read more, ask less.

If you have questions, copy and paste this into Google:
"site:navy.ca QUESTION"


----------



## ontheedge

I’m not stressing!  I’m kind of pumped actually. 
Drills look so cool. 
That being said, I may be idealizing. Do soldiers actually like doing drills?  Or is that just weird. 
I feel like drills can be quite hypnotic and therapeutic. Kind of like after doing yoga. It’s tough no doubt but you walk away feeling alert and discipline and part of a team. 
So... show of hands... how do people feel about doing their drills??


----------



## mariomike

ontheedge said:
			
		

> ... how do people feel about doing their drills??



Opinions vary,
https://www.google.com/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&biw=1280&bih=621&ei=lGLDW73eBMzx5gKjiqT4BQ&q=site%3Aarmy.ca++drill&oq=site%3Aarmy.ca++drill&gs_l=psy-ab.12...0.0..84265...0.0..0.0.0.......0......gws-wiz.YKhQbWOuDZE



			
				kratz said:
			
		

> Stop stressing yourself out.
> 
> Relax and Chill out!



From way back in 2005,

OP: "Stop panicking, do your PT, and THAT'S IT. That's it. It's that friggin' simple! There's no need to read any secret books. There's no requirement to study before you go. Everything you will need to learn will be taught to you"




			
				kratz said:
			
		

> Read more, ask less.


----------



## ontheedge

Also saw in the regulations that soldiers aren’t allowed doing “drills” for  other foreign armies (makes sense) but also not allow doing drills for domestic “organizations“. Would that include stuff like Freemasons?


----------



## mariomike

ontheedge said:
			
		

> Also saw in the regulations that soldiers aren’t allowed doing “drills” for  other foreign armies (makes sense) but also not allow doing drills for domestic “organizations“. Would that include stuff like Freemasons?



Not that I am aware of. But, you can check here,

Freemasonry  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/49904.50
10 pages.


----------



## Blue85

Thank you, for your post. Very helpful. So is it best to buy Q tips prior to arriving at Basic Military Naval Qualification Training? I assume there might be the opportunity to go out and shop after arriving at training.


----------



## Cloud Cover

Not sure where the QTips angle of the thread came from, but there will be a shop for you to purchase personal hygiene items.


----------



## Blue85

Cloud Cover said:
			
		

> Not sure where the QTips angle of the thread came from, but there will be a shop for you to purchase personal hygiene items.



Naval Reservist is a graduate who posted Reply #25 with the heading "Guide to BMNQ (Basic Military Naval Qualification)." In this particular post, he or she advised to have "Q-tips for cleaning weapons"


----------



## Blue85

Hi everyone, 

I just submitted an application to the Forces earlier this week. Even though I applied for Naval Communicator in the reserves. I am open to the same position in the regular forces. I received an email indicating:

In Phase I, recruits are expected to complete a total of 6 days of training that can be completed from home. During this time, you may also be asked to come into the unit on a Monday or Wednesday evening.

The Phase II portion of the course is run ‘in-house’  at HMCS YORK lasting the equivalent of about 14 full days

The Phase III portion of the course lasts 3 weeks for Non-Commissioned Members (NCMs). It is run out of Camp Vimy at the 2nd Canadian Division Training Division in Quebec. Dates are as follows:

o   BMQ:

     Serial 1: May 22, 2019 – June 11, 2019

OR

      Serial 2: July 4, 2019 – July 24, 2019

OR

      Serial 3: July 31, 2019 – August 20, 2019


I am assuming the training dates above for BMQ are not to be confused with training dates for Naval Communicator training. I'm not sure where the Naval Communicator training will be. If someone knows where and when I might take this specific Naval Communicator training please let me know.  

After watching Truth Duty Valour Episode 403 on YouTube I was under the impression that training would be 14 weeks in Quebec. So when I received the email saying BMQ is 3 weeks, it gave me the idea that boot camp would be more bearable. 

If anyone can offer advice/tips knowledge for preparing for the 3 week BMQ training at Camp Vimy please share. What does the training at Camp Vimy include? Do they give an outline on what is taught each week? Should I buy a waterproof notebook? If I want to keep organized with having a binder for each course taught, how many binders will I need? 

I have had people try to teach me to swim however I can't seem to swim for the life of me. I have heard of some of swim test with your uniform on at BMQ in Quebec. Not sure what the tests are like at Campy Vimy. Is the swimming something that can hold me back from passing BMQ? 

What is life like at Camp Vimy? Any responses and/or up to date links online I can use to help better my understanding would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## kratz

Relax and follow your training from your Divisional System. Both Phase I and II are meant to simply train and build everyone up to pass Phase III.
The length of time away from home to attend basic has been greatly reduced to three weeks, through DL /CBT since TDV was filmed.

Correct, your trades training will occur at NFS(A) or NFS(P), after you have completed BMNQ.
A minor swim portion is part of your follow on training, during NETP and later career refresher courses, but you'll always be wearing PPE, so no worries.


----------



## PostalClerk

Recruiting Centre: HMCS Victoria then York
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: Officer

Trade Choice 1: Naval Warfare Officer
Trade Choice 2: Armour Officer
Trade Choice 3: ---

Application Date: Aug 14 2018
First Contact: Aug 16 2018
FORCE (fitness) Test: Aug 20 2018
CFAT: Sep 13 2018
Interview to send Documents to Ottawa: Nov 7 2018
MOST: Nov 9 2018
File to Ottawa (Security Clearance): Nov 20 2018

I am a dual citizen, have lived in in France for 4 years during the past 10 years (I am not French though), I have relatives outside Canada. 

Therefore, I am anticipating a long wait for the Security clearance to come back. The Recruiter said he can't promise anything despite being hopeful to hear from Ottawa by Summer time.


----------



## PostalClerk

Update: Aug 27 2019

Still Operationally fit 



			
				PostalClerk said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: HMCS Victoria then York
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> 
> Trade Choice 1: Naval Warfare Officer
> Trade Choice 2: Armour Officer
> Trade Choice 3: ---
> 
> Application Date: Aug 14 2018
> First Contact: Aug 16 2018
> FORCE (fitness) Test 1st time: Aug 20 2018
> CFAT: Sep 13 2018
> Interview to send Documents to Ottawa: Nov 7 2018
> MOST: Nov 9 2018
> File to Ottawa (Security Clearance): Nov 20 2018
> *FORCE (fitness) Test 2nd time: Aug 27 2018*
> 
> I am a dual citizen, have lived in in France for 4 years during the past 10 years (I am not French though), I have relatives outside Canada.
> 
> Therefore, I am anticipating a long wait for the Security clearance to come back. The Recruiter said he can't promise anything despite being hopeful to hear from Ottawa by Summer time.


----------



## PostalClerk

Update Nov 27 2019

*Security Clearance approved.*

Waiting for Medical 




			
				PostalClerk said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: HMCS Victoria then York
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> 
> Trade Choice 1: Naval Warfare Officer
> Trade Choice 2: Armour Officer
> Trade Choice 3: ---
> 
> Application Date: Aug 14 2018
> First Contact: Aug 16 2018
> FORCE (fitness) Test: Aug 20 2018
> CFAT: Sep 13 2018
> Interview to send Documents to Ottawa: Nov 7 2018
> MOST: Nov 9 2018
> File to Ottawa (Security Clearance): Nov 20 2018
> 
> I am a dual citizen, have lived in in France for 4 years during the past 10 years (I am not French though), I have relatives outside Canada.
> 
> Therefore, I am anticipating a long wait for the Security clearance to come back. The Recruiter said he can't promise anything despite being hopeful to hear from Ottawa by Summer time.


----------

